# My car of the day, new 2018 Mercedes A-class



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, what seemed like forever, the new A-class has finally been revealed and it's due to go on sale in March. But could it trouble the VW Golf, Audi's A3 or BMW's 1 series? These pictures do tell you it's still an A-class but it's referred to as just a new interpretation of the design. There are subtle changes with the bonnet slopping down more sharply, the wheel arches are larger with the rear end looking wider than before, all to give the car a more sportier look. But it's in the cabin where the money has been spent with a ground breaking design. It features a pair of free standing instrument panels and turbine style air vents with ambient lighting used to highlight separate sections of the dashboard. Drivers can control the infotainment system in several ways, either by voice command,touchscreen or on touch sensitive pads on the steering wheel. A unique and interesting feature is 'augmented reality' navigation which superimposes navigation information on top of a live video image taken via a front camera. The A-class has extra space to cater for more head,shoulder and elbow room throughout. To add more luxury often found in larger models up the range, buyers can choose heating and ventilation as well as a massaging system for the front seats. The A 180d will be one of the first models to arrive starting at £24,000 and don't forget the hot AMG is still to follow.

Like it?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Well the last one was a massive hit so I suppose they don't want to rock the boat.

Killed the 1 series in sales and helped Merc back to No.1 in Europe for sales vs Audi/BMW.

Interior looks fresh


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Very nice. I love the look of the brand new CLS so no surprise I love the way this looks.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Seen it in person and not a huge fan

The proportions looked odd - almost too long and the interior space is actually no better than the previous one in the back - it seems to mainly have been used for boot space and the bonnet!

Im 6ft - my legs didn't fit in the rear and my head was in the headliner, not brushing, literally in the headliner round back.

Interior looks good but most of it isn't standard and quality leaves much to be desired. If you're coming from an A3 for example, you'll be quite disappointed.

Should mention that taller passengers won't be able to see out properly as the door shape is a bit odd and the rear seats set back from the actual window


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Apart from the piggy little eyes that make it look like it’s squinting, it looks great. Very very similar in profile to the current A-Class (and bares more than a passing resemblance to a Volvo V40) but the cabin is a step up. Hopefully it has the built quality to command the price tag as that seems to be a common A-Class complaint.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

It’s a very nice looking car!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I like it and the interior looks well up there


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Meh. About as exciting as cardboard really, isn't it.

Expect to see loads on finance in your town soon.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Interior looks really cool but the new headlight design doesn't work on this. Think those large screens could have been better incorporated/shaped to the dash. They are a little to square for me but overall I am liking it. Be good to see what the AMG model does with it.


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Im gonna buy one. Love it!
Like the look over a3 and bmw 1.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

How many buttons on the steering wheel - surely a safety issue


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

andy665 said:


> How many buttons on the steering wheel - surely a safety issue


Because u dont need to take hands of steeringwheel?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

mikster said:


> Because u dont need to take hands of steeringwheel?


Selected functions on steering wheel - sure. That many controls - how is anyone expected to be able to work through those tiny controls without taking their eyes off the road - big chunky buttons on the dash for those controls would be a lot safer


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I am looking forward to seeing it in the metal and also in the lower trims as the top spec big wheel cars always look most impressive but let me see an SE without the bawbles and bells and I can judge that as the Golf S / SE is still pretty in the same way a GTi / R-line is hot,,,,,


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

andy665 said:


> Selected functions on steering wheel - sure. That many controls - how is anyone expected to be able to work through those tiny controls without taking their eyes off the road - big chunky buttons on the dash for those controls would be a lot safer


The best or nothing :lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

andy665 said:


> Selected functions on steering wheel - sure. That many controls - how is anyone expected to be able to work through those tiny controls without taking their eyes off the road - big chunky buttons on the dash for those controls would be a lot safer


I think there is voice control too for most items, although being a Brummie i would still need the buttons.

Agree though for anyone older than 40, more than one button on the wheel is too much, I still can't figure the 12 out on the ML we've had for 3 years.

Playstation generation will find it simple though and that's who they've aimed it at.

Wait til you see the new A7/A8 dash...all touch controls for heating etc, gone are the superb rotary dials that are so easy to use without taking your eye off the road. Cheaper for the manufacturers to produce cheap screens though.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I like it, one of the better evolutionary designs. Really looking forward to see what the mooted 414bhp AMG version is like. Already saving my pennies expecting it to be a step up from my current one..:thumb::driver:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not sure about it. The proportions aren't quite right. 

It looks a lot like a Peugeot from some angles.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I'm not sure about it. The proportions are quite right.
> 
> It looks a lot like a Peugeot from some angles.


Was just thinking that, without badges etc it could easily pass for a next gen 308 !! :lol: . Not my cup or tea, especially the interior, it has no flow, just 2 stupid ipads stuck to a dash.

James.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

It not bad looking but am waiting to see what the top of the range A45 AMG will be like.

They are bringing out the A35 AMG which offers slightly less power than the A45 AMG


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

insanejim69 said:


> Was just thinking that, without badges etc it could easily pass for a next gen 308 !! :lol: . Not my cup or tea, especially the interior, it has no flow, just 2 stupid ipads stuck to a dash.


Mmm 308R Hybrid, yes please make it or I'll take the current A45 AMG . Not sure about the baleen whale grill on this one or could it be Jeremy Clarkson grinning inanely.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Should look good in the flesh. The new era bonnet designs are weird a bit but still company flow. 

I think the current kitted basic cars look a bit cooler but for the dash alone it's won me over. That last one felt decades old.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

just thought I'd BTT this as I've placed an order for the AMG 250 fully loaded pretty much, 

Anyone else got or awaiting one? Roll on mid August


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Far too expensive for what u get. (Sweden)


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I like it especially the interior which is a big improvement over the older models. :thumb:


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Stoner said:


> I like it especially the interior which is a big improvement over the older models. :thumb:


Thanks, but can't see your pics but the interior and the tech was the big draw for me


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re-post of interior shot...*


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Been in one this week. Was a filthy demo with loads of blemishes on it. Shocked at the quality to be honest. Not Merc quality anyway and certainly feels like its been built to a cost. Our 13 year old C-class had better quality tbh


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

So that’ll be no to my question then :wall:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> Interior looks good but most of it isn't standard and quality leaves much to be desired. If you're coming from an A3 for example, you'll be quite disappointed.


I had one of the current Gen ones as a courtesy car the other day and I have a question - is it a direct competitor to the A3? It feels more Polo/Fiesta/A1 like in size when you're inside the car - I couldn't really tell what segment it fits in to.

I guess the C-Class is the A4 competitor so you might be right.

What I do love about the new mercs is the screen setup - I was watching a video on the new MBUX (mercedes benz user exeperience) and it looks stunning and, crucially, useful! Although...I bet you need to have an E-Class or above to get the best of it.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mercedes don't really do restrained and elegant anymore - all about the bling - such a shame


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

The interior quality on the last one was terrible, not befitting a Mercedes IMO. 

They look a bit cheap to me TBF.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Mother-Goose said:


> I had one of the current Gen ones as a courtesy car the other day and I have a question - is it a direct competitor to the A3? It feels more Polo/Fiesta/A1 like in size when you're inside the car - I couldn't really tell what segment it fits in to.
> 
> I guess the C-Class is the A4 competitor so you might be right.
> 
> What I do love about the new mercs is the screen setup - I was watching a video on the new MBUX (mercedes benz user exeperience) and it looks stunning and, crucially, useful! Although...I bet you need to have an E-Class or above to get the best of it.


Its supposed to be a competitor to the A3 but yes, would agree in that its smaller inside than its main rivals. Some people won't care, most of the time it only has 1/2 people in it. I've rarely seen anyone get out of an A-class with kids.



Tricky Red said:


> The interior quality on the last one was terrible, not befitting a Mercedes IMO.
> 
> They look a bit cheap to me TBF.


Its a similiar story with this one but of course, it looks a lot better.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

That’s a LOT better, hope the boot is a better size now


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

packard said:


> That's a LOT better, hope the boot is a better size now


Meant to be as it's a slightly longer car and better opening appeture


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Outside looks quite nice, interior looks hideous.


----------

